# Need...to...stop...



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

These came in the other day:



And today I went to a shop so they could look at my lighters, well, I just had to step in the Humidor:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

But....can you smoke yet....thats the real question....lol




Nice pick ups!




Shawn


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good score 
Is that a Tatuaje Miami Reserva, lower right? and the top left what Tatuaje is that? to dark to make out


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn you picked some good ones! Don't really care for the Camachos you got, but the rest are good to go! Enjoy them!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Good score
> Is the a Tatuaje Miami Reserva, lower right? and the top left what Tatuaje is that? to dark to make out


That is a SW Reserva! The other is a Cojonu 2003.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> But....can you smoke yet....thats the real question....lol
> 
> Nice pick ups!
> 
> Shawn


Sadly, no. I can not smoke yet. It is like I am kicking myself in the balls here...:shocked:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great stuff


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice Pickups, hows the 601's?? never tried one


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Dom said:


> Nice Pickups, hows the 601's?? never tried one


They are great, get you one.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet pickup.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pickups....now get to smoking.....


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Great pickups....now get to smoking.....


I wish I could...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those are some fabulous sticks!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice. Caught the Tatuaje bug? I hear it's been going around.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome smokes!!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha, I guess so. I like to try everthing and its just time for Tatuaje. I see a line and I will order several things from that brand.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, the only reason I mention it is I've been trying their stuff lately as well, I guess a little more than other brands. Awesome cigars, I chose a havana as a congradulatory cigar for my friend finding out his fiance was pregnant. I've got two more havana churchills and a brown guy in the mail (ordered them from tampahumidor with a much needed quality cutter and another single). Still waiting for that perfect day to smoke the gran cojonu!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Yeah, the only reason I mention it is I've been trying their stuff lately as well, I guess a little more than other brands. Awesome cigars, I chose a havana as a congradulatory cigar for my friend finding out his fiance was pregnant. I've got two more havana churchills and a brown guy in the mail (ordered them from tampahumidor with a much needed quality cutter and another single). Still waiting for that perfect day to smoke the gran cojonu!


It is some good tobacco, I h ave found that I like their smaller rings though.


----------

